# Daiwa Saltists Spinner



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I'm going to add two more spinners to the arsenal and need some feedback on these reels.I'm not "super" happy with ourSaragosas, so we're going to try something different.I like the new Penn Torques, but I can't find anyone who has them in stock.Have any of you used either one???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This question has been brought up a few times lately. I used them last year and absolutely love them.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I just picked up a Saltist 5000 the other day. Havent fished it yet, but have heard nothing but good things about the reel. There are a lot less moving parts in the reel than a Saragosa, which means less things to go wrong. I wil let you know how it performs as soon as I get a chance to fish it.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *ADRENALINE (3/28/2010)*I'm going to add two more spinners to the arsenal and need some feedback on these reels.I'm not "super" happy with ourSaragosas, so we're going to try something different.I like the new Penn Torques, but I can't find anyone who has them in stock.Have any of you used either one???


 We have beenusing a PENN torque spinner for about seven months now. The TRQ S5 that we have now is one great reel. Our first report back to PENN states that also. I will comment now that we have given it a 9.6 out of 10 points. The reel has caught YFT,BFT,gags,scamps,bull reds,AJ's and a host of others. My only concern of the reel that wastested, did not hold alot of 50#line . The first spool was 50 # and it did have the stopping power but was limited with only a small spool of line. With the high gear ratio and light weight it makes it a great reel to deep drop with for a record DD fish, For that reason the reel is now spooled with 30#. The reel has done a great job pulling snowies,barrelfish and others from as deep as 775 feet. But you could see the end of the spood at that depth. The 30# should allow us to go deeper then 950 feet now. Maybe with alittle luck this summer. It can be put to the test with a few slammer dolphins and a hoo or two. Outcast can get them for for also. They make three models and the prices are about 50 bucks from each other. I agree with you also about the saragosas. We have burnt two drags out in only a season of fishing. Great reel if shimano get's that part of the reel fixed. Gene


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I think before I dropped seven hundred dollars on a new reel I wouldspend a few buckson upgrading the drags on the Saragosa. Are the Torque reels made in the states? Haven't ever handled on just checked them out at some online sites. If they are holding up to real world testing like they seem to be doing for the Recess team that is the best endorsement a real can have. By the same token the Saltist spinners are holding up for Tunapopper and he does some hardcore fishing. At about five hundred dollars less per reel that seems to be the way to go.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ADRENALINE (3/28/2010)*I'm going to add two more spinners to the arsenal and need some feedback on these reels.I'm not "super" happy with ourSaragosas, so we're going to try something different.I like the new Penn Torques, but I can't find anyone who has them in stock.Have any of you used either one???
> ...


Gene to answer yourcomplaint about the drag on the saragoosa, Shimano has fixed the 14000 and the 18000. They now come stock with carbontex drags. Huge improvement.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (3/28/2010)*This question has been brought up a few times lately. I used them last year and absolutely love them.


Chris, I have not seen them in person so how do they compare in size to say a Saragoosa? I too am looking into getting one for my jigging arsenal.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First i have to say i have never used a daiwa saltist so can't comment on them . Cobe Killer {cliff} just boughta new 8000 i think and he brought it yesterday and it was very smooth but never got to put it in the water but will see what it can do soon. As for the penn Torque series from the 100,200,300, conventinal models tothe newer spinner series they have performed flawlessly without a hitch ,the spinner is still as smooth as when we first got it and the same is said for the drag ,we have put in upwards of 20#'s of drag on the 5 series and have now backed them back to 10#'s and still smooth as can be.I personally like that the drag is very tuneable with small increments of drag can be added slowly instead of the normal quarter turn on most reels gives you 3-6 more #'s of drag the the torque has to make a full turn around the dial to get 2 more #'s just something i like cause i rely on the drag to be perfect all the way throught the fight. I would wait a hold a penn torque before you buy anything though they are in a class of there own.

TIM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *lobsterman (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (3/28/2010)*This question has been brought up a few times lately. I used them last year and absolutely love them.
> ...


Daiwa has a completely different sizing chart so I'd say the 4500H saltist would be closest to a 6000 Shimano, and a 6500H would be like a 12000 Shimano. The other sizes are kinda strange and hard to compare to the Shimanos as far as size. The reel is pretty light and has a rediculous pickup rate. On a near full spool you're eating up about 51-52 inches each time you turn the handle which is perfect for throwing poppers offshore. The downside to that speed obviously is a lack of torque, but its a spinning reel so you're not exactly winching up fish anyway. Last Spring and fall I caught several YFT's to close to 90lbs with them and fished with 20-24lbs of drag and they were super smooth without that jerky startup inertia like some of the older daiwa spinners. I still love Shimanos but these reels are awesome.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

> *lobsterman (3/28/2010)*Gene to answer yourcomplaint about the drag on the saragoosa, Shimano has fixed the 14000 and the 18000. They now come stock with carbontex drags. Huge improvement.


Do you know when they changed to the carbontex washers? I bought a Saragosa18000 in August of '09 and it has been finebut I have not caught anything to challenge it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *FISHUNT7 (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (3/28/2010)*Gene to answer yourcomplaint about the drag on the saragoosa, Shimano has fixed the 14000 and the 18000. They now come stock with carbontex drags. Huge improvement.
> ...


Regardless of whether you have carbontex washers or not, the drag in your saragosa will probably be fine. Unless you fish serious drag often, the standard dartainium washers will hold up. I personally have yet to have a shimano drag system completely fail on me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *FISHUNT7 (3/28/2010)*
> ...


While fishing with my Nephew this past summer he had a Spheros 4000 drag totally shred to nothing while fighting a monster Crevalle. I replaced then with carbontex and the old onse were destroyed.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (3/28/2010)*
> ...


How do you think it will hold up to the riggors of speed jigging?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FISHUNT7 (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (3/28/2010)*Gene to answer yourcomplaint about the drag on the saragoosa, Shimano has fixed the 14000 and the 18000. They now come stock with carbontex drags. Huge improvement.
> ...


It has just been in the last few months. there are a few posts on 360 tuna about this very subject.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Do any of you know of a shop that has the Torgue or the Saltist in stock? I want to put my hands on both of these before I buy.Nobody in O.B. has these in stock and they all told me they will not be stocking the Torque??? And yes, the Torgue is made in the USA.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not seen either in the tackle stores over here.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

the only thing i dont like about the saltist is the fact that the handle is like the older stradics. it doesnt screw into the main gear. it uses a shaft like all the lower end daiwas and it gets sloppy after some time just like the older stradics. im not sure how these will hold up but i will get a 4500 for topwater tuna and find out!


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

the bass pro shops in spanish fort has all the saltist.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Eddie, we will have the rest of the saltists in this week. 

George, I have no doubt it will hold up for jigging. Then again you seem to find the lemon in every bunch so I won't jinx you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Andrew, the lack of a thread in shaft was the very first thing I pointed out to our rep when he brought me one to try out last year. Theres no doubt that it will be the weakest link on the reel but we'll see how weak.

I am going to take the 6500H out Thursday for cobia/AJ's and hopefully on Monday I will be jigging for tiles and snowies in 700ft.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

let us know how they hold up. i will get a 4500 for tuna this year. let us know when they arrive!


----------

